# Jetski Fishing at the Jetties



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Seen these 2 jet ski's out at the jetties about a month back. They had a bit of a time anchoring, but it was interesting to observe.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

sweet setups!!


----------



## wave hopper (Dec 27, 2004)

gas savers


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

wave hopper said:


> gas savers


Fo Sho!


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

I always thought that jet skis would be some of the sweetest setups for fishing, if in the right hands. You could set those things up pretty nice, and like stated above they are real easy on the gas.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I know several people that use them for wade fishing.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

what is the price on them?


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Last time I went to East Galveston was last year. We launched at Stingaree. I had never seen this before but there was about 6 or 7 guys fishing out of Jetskis. I think it would take some getting used to but is a pretty cool idea.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

I have seen people on jet skis several miles offshore in the past. Not a bad idea on a nice day


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That just doesn't seem too safe. Yeah I know your buddy can tow you in but what if...
Now several miles off shore just isn't smart to me. I've seen storms brew up pretty quick and the water get wicked real fast. So once your in it your stuck.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Jet skiis can handle some pretty rough water. They use them in big surf to pull surfers out all the time. I've seen them around the big jetties in POC. That's a pretty good run from the dock and it gets pretty sporty out there sometimes.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*jet skis*

I've seen those guys out there for a couple of years.

I actually fished out of a jet ski this past summer in a lake up by Dallas. We caught some catfish and I was able to get REAL CLOSE to some black bass up shallow and only spooked them when I made a bad cast!

I bet a jet ski in some back lakes would rock for [email protected]!


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

I was just out in Port Mansfield on Saturday on my jet-ski fishing this past Saturday. We built a custom rack for the back that hooks on to the tow-rope hook and can hold an ice-chest along with 2 fishing poles. Works like a dream for 2 people who want to just wade.


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

I always wanted to try it on a real calm day and go offshore to some close in rigs and try and hook up a couple of kingfish or jackfish. Lock down the drag and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

I used to fish one offshore up to 10 miles also nothing beats them in the flats some skinny water runing machines kinda miss mine


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I used one to fish the surf, for several years. It worked very well(most of the time), but storage space was at a premium. I actually had a soft, insulated "shopping" type bag that I could pack a limit of trout below the seat of mine.

Anyways, the gas mileage isn't that good. My boat makes much better. And you are restricted on the distance that you can travel from the boat ramp. Of course, though, this depends on the type and model of your "jet ski". Mine didn't hold enough gas to go as far as I wanted, on some occassions. I used a Yamaha Waverunner. 

Also, they don't like sargassum weeds, either. Tends to make them come to a stop when you're running the surf or pass and hit a wad of it. Your only option is to flip it over and remove the weeds to free up the prop. That can be a little interesting when your in deep water with decent sized waves. Imagine yourself trying to do this and keep your rod and reel from getting dunked, it ain't easy, trust me.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

In the new Outdoor Magazinethey actually talk about using a jet ski to go fishing, off shore fishing. It seemed like a pretty good idea because they talked about only running out to the nearest rigs like 5 mile and 20 mile rigs. In the article it even said that there are some companies that make rod holders and a place to hold a fuel can so that way you can fill up. They even tell you what to rig it up with and ideas. 

Seems like a pretty good idea. The guy they talked to told a story about how he caught a marlin or a sail fish on a jet ski. By the way he was in Hawaii. Pretty neat. Thought about buying me one to fish the jetties and a few other places.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I have seen them many times, but would never consider buying one to fish off of. They cost as much as a descent used flats boat, you can only use it the warm months, you have to fish by yourself, if it breaks down you are in trouble, you can only carry a little extra gear either a cooler or gas, if you wipe out say bye bye to your gear, where do you put your catch or bait? Just a few things that came to mind. But in the positive when it is warm you can get places fast and have fun doing it, and it is easier to clean up then a boat when you are done. If you already have one for fun then it might be something to play with, something different for sure, but buying one to just fish...a good used boat would be a better option IMO.


----------



## Catfish48 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sweet.............


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I got a rack made for mine in Rockport at Coastal Aluminum. It is very handy and makes fishing an ease. I personally like to wade, so it's perfect for me and I usually go by myself. Gas mileage is a lot better than a boat, but it's not as luxurious. I fish off of it in the winter and once you get used to it and setup well, it's no problem. As for fishing in the jetties, never tried it.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Maximizing your Jetski Season*

I have only used ours to fish within about a mile or so of the beach...

As far as rough water goes it can handle more than most of us. 
If you were going to fish off of it regularly you have to plan really well...
And have a plan with what your going to do with your catch...No problem 
for me I release almost everything I catch...
I think I get me a VHF Marine walkie-talkie and a cell phone in a waterproof bag...
When using it in the cooler seasons...Just wear your wetsuits...
Our jet ski will run 6+ hours if you dont have it wide open which is in the +100 miles.

One thing for sure is that fishing off Jet-Ski's is here to stay, Like fishing in the 
ocean off a sit on kayak....Plan well and be sure to have your will prepared so your
mistake doesn't shaft your family...
My $0.02...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

*The Next Craze??*

Is Jetski fishing the *NEW* kayak Fishing???


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I saw one the other day going down I-10 in La. that had a big T-Top bolted on it rocket launceher and all. It was a pretty slick set up.
Mike


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

might have to trade in the boat for one of those setups with the gas prices!!!!


----------



## timberhuntr (Nov 15, 2005)

Here is a video of a guy who catches, tags and releases a Marlin from a jet ski.

http://videos.sportfishermen.com/action/viewvideo/2331/


----------



## devildog7 (Sep 3, 2007)

Been there done that.
It has been done around here for many years.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

http://www.jetskifish.co.za/riggingjetski.htm

I found this and it doesn't look bad at all. Check it out!!


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

I have a new Yamaha VX four stoke (quiet and no smoke) that has about a 100 mile range at 40mph with the 16 gallons it holds. I drift fish with it standing up and i'm 190 -6'2" and stability is no problem - old machines yes. I have a similar cooler set up and have a color fish finder. As far as safety is concerned they are no more safe or unsafe than a single engine bay boat. In fact i'd rather be offshore in the nasty shyt (storm) on a wave runner than in a bayboat . I'm going to buddy out to some rigs this summer. I think there popularity is going to increase as fuel continues to climb.. they need to have a nearshore (10 miles) SKA-TKA ski divison - now that would be fun..


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I have a Yammie that I fish from, but not very often. You can move around very quickly to lots of spots. Great for wading. Drifting is Ok for short periods, It is a little hard on the back without any back support.


----------



## Jones Brother (Jun 1, 2008)

*Marlin on a jet ski*

How 'bout a marlin from a jet ski:


----------

